# Yellow tang.



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

My yellow tang is in quarintine and it doesnt look like he has any new ich spots. He eats a lot but it doesnt look like he's gaining weight. He's in quarintine right now. Does anyone know what the problem could be?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A- it takes awhile to gain weight, so don't worry about that for now. Is there some particular reason you think there is a problem?

B- it's gonna take 3 weeks at least to get rid of this ick, so don't be fooled by a lack of spots. The spots are pimples caused by the ick, not the parasites themselves, and the spots you see are only from the ones on the fins and body. MOST of the ickies are on the gills where you can't see them.


----------



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah, ok. Thanks for the info. I didnt know about that. Well i was thinking the problem was he was losing wieght because of the ich.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

tangs need a lot of food to sustain their lifestyle... what are you feeding?


----------



## Joe____17 (Feb 20, 2007)

I feed it, fish flakes and this formula one stuff it's frozen fish food. What else could i give it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Greens. Tangs are strongly vegetarian, so give them some romaine lettuce to nibble on, and some algae-based fishfood flakes.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Greens. Tangs are strongly vegetarian, so give them some romaine lettuce to nibble on, and some algae-based fishfood flakes.


Id have to say that thats not entirely true. My tang feasts on mysis and enriched brine shrimp. And i know im not the only one with a tang who is omnivorous. But you cant keep a tang on a meat only diet although they will eat. If you do, youll probably see lack of coloration of the tang, which indiciates a deficiency in health, and is needless to say not at all reccommended. But i like to feed my tang mysis and enriched brine (on occaision) to help out with protein consumption.

I wouldnt feed tangs flakes being that its virtually impossible for them to eat the flakes off the surface of the water like other fish do. They will tend to only eat things that are floating in the water coulmn. 

I would also have a seaweed clip with some seaweed for the tang to regularly munch on.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Our hippo and Yellow tang are omnivorous- eat anything, but i've been feeding them a lot of algae lately. There's always a constant supply of algae growing on all sides, so they graze all day long. The yellow has started eating flakes from the surface, just took a while for it to figure it out.

The yellow was really skinny also- but I treated it for parasites a few times, and eventually as it grew, it evened out a bit. It's stomach always had this "pinched" look.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If there's one thing I've learned in the past 35 years of doing this, ( 28 of them saltwater ) it's that _nothing_ is entirely true, although a lot of things are mostly true. Feed some greens to that tang or watch it wither.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I swear I replied to this thread... but oh well... Some good options for you tang, Spirulina algae flakes, sushi nori or dried seaweed, and formula 2


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

harif87 said:


> I wouldnt feed tangs flakes being that its virtually impossible for them to eat the flakes off the surface of the water like other fish do. They will tend to only eat things that are floating in the water coulmn.


toss the flakes in your sump, your return pump will mince them up nice and spit them out in the water colomn instead of on the surface, or hold the flakes between fingers and submerge them, otherwise your just dumping flakes on the surface which are getting skimmed off by your overflow. pretty pointless.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> toss the flakes in your sump, your return pump will mince them up nice and spit them out in the water colomn instead of on the surface, or hold the flakes between fingers and submerge them, otherwise your just dumping flakes on the surface which are getting skimmed off by your overflow. pretty pointless.


Very true, which is why i stopped feeding flakes, always ended up gathering by my overflow. But i found one way to feed flakes to tangs and fish of the like is to put flakes in a cup add some water and pour it straight in.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'd just have to say that it will probably be okay. Just keep it in their for a while longer!


----------

